# how to view digit forum offline



## karina_got_it (Jan 21, 2008)

hey i m newbie to digit forum and found its extremly usefull.. i don have net connection in home and read it only from net-cafe (browsing centres). is there anyway that i can dwnload all the forum threads and read in offline at home.. i can come to browsing center for posting.. i need the threads only for reading..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 21, 2008)

try WebCopier 
Use this powerful offline browser to record websites and store them locally until you are ready to view them.

· Save complete copies of your favorite sites, magazines, or stock quotes.

· Companies can transfer their intranet contents to staff computers, create a copy of companies' online catalogs and brochures for sales personal, backup corporate web sites, print downloaded files.

· Individuals can use WebCopier to save complete copies of their favorite sites.

· Developers use this tool to analyze websites structure, find dead links on a website.

Take a Quick Tour and see how powerful and easy to use is WebCopier.  

See more examples of how WebCopier can improve the way you are using the Internet and your company intranet. 
*www.maximumsoft.com/products/wc_windows/overview.html


----------



## karina_got_it (Jan 21, 2008)

Can it be used to download threads in digit forum. is it free atleast time limited version.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 21, 2008)

HTTrack is a free (GPL, libre/free software) and easy-to-use offline browser utility.


*www.httrack.com/


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 21, 2008)

one thing by copying this digit u will be unable to see current threads u will only be able to see thread which is present till u downloaded.

And one thing copying any site i think is illegal but not sure.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 21, 2008)

@vaibhavtek: I dont think its illegal. Because you are only using it for reading and not copying all the threads to your website(which i think is not possible)


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 21, 2008)

Copying a website for personal use isn't illegal.
If you reproduce it then it is.


----------



## karina_got_it (Jan 22, 2008)

ya i use it for jus reading.. thanks for all ur response.. i ll try today.. i don know wheather it ll work to download forums


----------



## karina_got_it (Feb 1, 2008)

hey i tried the software for making the forum offline, but when i made the deep links to 4 or 5 it started downloading websites provided in some links in posts.
is there anyway i can restrict the downloads only to thinkdigit website and not any other


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 1, 2008)

why you want to save the whole forum?
better manully save the threads which are usefull to you,

as newday several new thread & posts are added so you will have to update it daily & and also digit forums is huge, it will take ages to download whole

maybe ask asfaq to zip the forum Db, burn it & sent it your home, via pos free of cost, like Ubuntu CDs


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 1, 2008)

^how much will it be in space?


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 1, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> .....Digit forums is huge, it will take ages to download whole


It indeed is.! Even I had tried downloading the whole thing via HTTrack, 2 links deep.But gave up when the download went well over 300 Mb.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 1, 2008)

shady_inc said:


> It indeed is.! Even I had tried downloading the whole thing via HTTrack, 2 links deep.But gave up when the download went well over 300 Mb.


yep, even after so much troble, your copy would requre daily updation as forum is always updated with new posts & threads.

better save specific threads which you like



Cool G5 said:


> ^how much will it be in space?


maybe around 300-400mb, just a wild guess, exact figure rest with admins


----------



## din (Feb 1, 2008)

karina_got_it said:


> hey i tried the software for making the forum offline, but when i made the deep links to 4 or 5 it started downloading websites provided in some links in posts.
> is there anyway i can restrict the downloads only to thinkdigit website and not any other



You can do it in the settings of HTTrack.


----------



## karina_got_it (Feb 7, 2008)

oh god.. i never expected it wud cross 300 mb...better ask digit to provide the archive of digit forum in dvd.. if more people are intrested


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah, thats a nice idea.
Not every thread,(especially the "rate ur siggy" threads )
but only ones that are useful to folks could be given on the digit cd.

Maybe it could be a monthly effort,
Having the most useful threads of the month in the next months cd.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 7, 2008)

^Yes.I agree.


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 7, 2008)

DIGIT FORUM IS VERY VERY LARGE. I think even one DVD can't accomodate the complete forum!

Also at least 25 MB of data must be added everyday!


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 7, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> Also at least 25 MB of data must be added everyday!


 
I think 50 MB and *btw there is no use of by copying this digit u will be unable to see current threads u will only be able to see thread which is present till u downloaded.*

Offtopic:-
@rayraven

Nice Avatar


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 7, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> I think 50 MB and *btw there is no use of by copying this digit u will be unable to see current threads u will only be able to see thread which is present till u downloaded.*


well i first thought 50 MB only but then wrote 25 MB. And i totally agree with u tht copying it is completely useless and is a waste of disk space.


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 8, 2008)

@The Unknown and vaibhavtek,
Yeah loads of data is added everyday, but most of it is,
"Thanks for the info dude" or "Which movie do you like?"
The ones that are actually useful are less.
And a monthly effort could be fit into the dvd IMO.

@vaibhavtek
Thanx . Its the logo of an image editing software called Skitch.

Regards,
ray


----------

